# Rescue Tools



## Jon (Feb 13, 2005)

What do you carry as rescue tools, and why.


My one squad has a Glas-Master, halligan, Axe, port-a-power duckbill, rescue-rope throw bag, bolt cutters, pry bar, and rabbit tool.

Used all but the throw bag and pry bar on calls.

The other squad has small toolbox with assorted pliers, tin snips, screwdrivers, and a Biel tool. 

Some of the transport trucks I've been in have satisfied the states' "Cutting impliment" requirement with an old, rusty lawnmower blade :unsure: 

One of the local squads is putting a battery powered combi-tool (Holmatro) on their MICU.

What does your squad carry, and why?


Jon


----------



## MMiz (Feb 13, 2005)

As a private company we carry no rescue tools on our rigs.  Our Paramedic First Responder vehicles carry some additional cribbing support, but that's about it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 13, 2005)

At the Corps we have a small toolbox, but if it's a heavy rescue the FD from whatever district we're in takes care of that.  At the FD we don't have anything on the rig because the rescue truck always rolls with the ambulance, and they have heavy rescue including a Hurst tool.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 14, 2005)

All of our rescue tools are on our engines, which is good considering how much crap we already carry on the rig.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2005)

We carry all the stuff required; plus assorted tools for vehcile rescue. In theory, we could extricate a patient w/ out the rescue truck. All the stuff that made a rescue truck before the Jaws, is on the ambulances. Two Hi-Lift jacks, a SawZall, assorted cribbing, long wrecking bars, axes, sledge hammer, Come-along & chains, High-Angle rope rescue gear, impact wrench/metal cutter w/ SCBA Tank.

The rescue carries 3 Electric Combo HURST Tools, 1 Generator Powered Amkus Cutter, and 1 Amkus Spreader; and a bunch of long & short Rams; 8 airbags, chains, impact metal cutter, porto-power & 10/14 ton jacks (farm machine rescue), over-head rescue gear, 4 Hi-Lift jacks, K-80 Saws, on board cascade... more. I forget. It's a heavy rescue, so it has a lot more. Just hard to keep track of it all.


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2005)

No prot-a-power on the bus?

I'm dissapointed.  


I've beat Blue in Supreme Whackerdom   


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 14, 2005)

There was no more room after the water rescue stuff, six duffle bags of rope, and scba bottle to operate the metal cutting tool. BUT...

We do have an electric Amkus combo tool that can be plugged into the electric cord reel on either ambulance, so we can use one ambulance as a back up rescue. It's just too big to keep on there all the time. 

Porto-Power is kinda outdated. We only use it for agricultural rescues, where we need small tools. Plus the weight of it, and the steel case it's in is really-really HEAVY.


----------

